# cpt code for heart cath for eval of pfo w/o repair



## psedgley (Feb 15, 2010)

does anybody know what cpt you would use when the md does a right heart cath to repair a pfo...however they can't find one, he does ICE w/ bubble study, probes the intra-arterial septum, then angiography of right atrium...all done to find the pfo. None was found. I get an edit that shows i can't use the ICE 93662 alone. Would it be coded as a dx rt heart cath? 93501, 93542, 93555? cath lab says no because only the septum was evalulated, no pressures, o2 sats, etc ..which leaves me with nothing to charge for. Can anybody help??


----------

